# Hydra



## Virc003 (Aug 18, 2011)

So I just found some hydra in my tank, and as much as I love the idea of having as close to a complete ecosystem in my tanks as possible, they are growing in my shrimp breeding tank. If it were a fully developed population of cherry's only I don't think I would mind, but I'm only in my second generation of cherry's and first in my crystals. So, for now, I want them gone. I've read several articles and forum postings and most seem to suggest Fenbendazole. So, to get to my question, does anyone know where I can get any of that medication in the area?

Believe it or not, but in my biology lab, these little critters were one of the species we studied live. I wanted to take them home and grow them in my tank so bad, but the instructor wouldn't give them up. Now that I have them, I'm trying to get rid of them. Funny isn't it?


----------



## Instar (Mar 8, 2011)

Just went through the same thing. I was so excited about the hydra -- tiny cnidarians! Right there in my living room! Like having my own personal zoology lab! So cool!

And then I went from having 15 cherry shrimp to having 4 cherry shrimp. The hydra had to go.

http://www.planetinverts.com/killing_planaria_and_hydra.html

I bought the Safe Guard (fenbendazole) mentioned in that article at Petsmart. Dropped a large pinch into my 20L, and by the next morning all the hydra were shriveled up and gone. It really is very water insoluble, though. If I have to use it again I'll grind it into a finer powder. But, on the other hand, it worked fine in the larger chunks, so not a big deal.


----------



## Virc003 (Aug 18, 2011)

Found it at Petsmart just like you said. Thank you Instar. Now to try try and get .1 grams from a 4 gram packet.


----------

